# Mystery stains in bathroom in Burstner motorhome.



## tsrwright (May 4, 2011)

Last year a patchy yellow stain suddenly appeared on the off-white moulded bathroom floor. Definitely not urine!. Various mild cleaning agents had no effect but then it just went away. We thought it might have been a tar-based shampoo I was using so have made sure I don't spill it.

Now its just come back again, similar patchy stain but maybe not exactly the same extent or position. Still not urine! Still won't shift.

Am very puzzled - anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Could possibly be something you are using that contains a perfume or some chemical that has affected the plastic. Have you just started using something again that you haven't used for a while?

Could be something like spray deodorant or hair spray maybe?

JohnW


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Interesting! 
You say a moulded (presumably plastic) floor. One thought came to mind, is it possible you could have a beam of light getting to the underside of this moulding in some way, and in certain situations, showing through the plastic giving the effect of a slight different colour where the light hits the floor.

You did say it appears, disappears, then re-appears but in a different area/size etc... 

Only a thought..........


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

The yellow stains can show up if the shower tray has been washed out using soda crystals or similar. I had the same happen to ours when i tried to wash out the pipework using the crystals, its still there but you have to look hard

Martin


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

If you regularly fill up from the same water supply, i.e. at home, then it may well be something in your water supply.

Over here we have a problem that if we do not dry the shower off completely after every use then a redish residue builds up.

Cilit bang or something similar tends to do the job of removing it


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

We had an Aviano which had a wooden seat in the shower, the stain used to run off the wood and onto the plastic tray and stain it. We got a replacment seat under warranty, but only fitted it when we sold the van as it was a pain and was never used.

Andy


----------



## tsrwright (May 4, 2011)

Can you believe it. The stain went away later in 2012, after I first posted. It wasn't there, or wasn't visible in early 2013. During the summer it came back again! No I think it's a new floor or is there a painting process that would work?


----------

